# LED par38 FULL SPECTRUM reef lights



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

Brand new in box never used
full spectrum par 38 bulb by LEDTRIC

YOUR LIGHTS ARE THE KEY TO YOUR TANKS SUCCESS!
these bulbs are the best! this is why my tank looks the way it does!

you can grow any and all corals with these light
come over and see what Iv been able to do with these

no pressure to buy you can just come see them in action

these are $120+shipping+duties from the states!

you get them for only $120! 
discounts apply for multiple bulbs

I use these on all my reef tanks and would highly recommend them to anyone
my corals grow faster, polyps extend further and colouration is just incredible

small and light but pack a serious punch!
50,000 hour lifespan = you never have to change them!!

contact me for more details


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Your corals Grow faster then mine With these?

Honest Though Ive seen some Great photos have great editing.


----------



## Killerbunny (Sep 16, 2011)

Chromey said:


> Your corals Grow faster then mine With these?
> 
> Honest Though Ive seen some Great photos have great editing.


And those of us who have seen this tank in person can assure you, these photos are not edited and this is exactly what his corals and tank look like.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Very impressed then.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been to his place many times now. That tank looks just like the pictures. I too have seen many a purple hand, or highly edited photo. These, if they have been edited, then, it wasn't much.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I was over there this week, pictures speak the truth.


----------

